# Help with lumatek ballast



## Jimbo13 (Feb 24, 2010)

I ordered a 400 watt lumatek ballast and it has a wonky end on it.

If I cut the end off will I find the green white and black cords I normally find on a ballast so I can hook it up to a E39 ceramic socket?


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 24, 2010)

dont know what a e39 socket is...mine came with a power chord, and i had to buy a gh socket for 15 bucks.


----------



## Jimbo13 (Feb 24, 2010)

This socket


----------



## peacock (Feb 24, 2010)

My 600 watt lumatek came with that attached to the mogel (socket) and then plugged into the ballast.
the wires are red, white and green(ground) just like any plug.  Buy a three wire mogel for safety, since your ballast is grounded in the plug.
I'd buy the correct end for the ballast, it would not be expensive.


----------



## ray jay (Feb 24, 2010)

Dont cut anything will void warranty.


----------



## Jimbo13 (Feb 25, 2010)

I would go to a hydro store but we don't have one locally.  I ordered it and was expecting a green, white and black wire like my last two ballasts they wired directly to my 3 wired porcelain socket.

I have a shameful admition to make, I'm not rigging the light for growing it's for a Opaque projector and I need it running by friday.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 25, 2010)

:yeahthat: 
Get the correct mating connector, don't ghetto your nice digital ballast!


----------



## leafminer (Feb 25, 2010)

Umm.... I can't recall the name but in most US cities there is a national chain of electrical distributors.


----------



## Jimbo13 (Feb 25, 2010)

It's not my first ballast and I hardly consider wiring a mogul socket directly to a ballast ghetto rigging it.

Just trying to find out if it's a standard lamp cable with a wonky plug on the end and everyone acts like i'm going to crack a Faberge egg.


----------



## Jimbo13 (Feb 25, 2010)

BTW thanks all for the splitting head ache I wish if people didn't know if it was a standard lamp cable behind the plug they butt out instead of shilling lame proprietary cables that will take me more time to order than I have available.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 25, 2010)

Jimbo13 said:
			
		

> BTW thanks all for the splitting head ache I wish if people didn't know if it was a standard lamp cable behind the plug they butt out instead of shilling lame proprietary cables that will take me more time to order than I have available.


 
If you grew a little bud with that light I think you would find yourself less prone to headaches:confused2:   

Hope that helps 


I think the moral of this story is this is a grow site, not some lame 'all things projector' site. If ya don't like what's being said, go some place else. And for godssake do yourself a favor, next time your shopping for a light blow away the competition with a 1,000w and step into the fast lane of _projectoring_, yo..

This message has been approved by nvthis.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 25, 2010)

Jimbo13 said:
			
		

> This socket


 
*That socket doesnt have a ground wire....... my ballast cam with a hydrofarms modual socket.. plug n play... any hydro store will carry the wires/sockets you need for that ballast...*
*LH*


----------

